# Cyst



## NicolaJane (May 5, 2003)

Hi Peter

I've recently had my 1st failed IUI attempt 

I was told that I could start straight away with my 2nd attempt. When I went for the initial scan I was told that I have a cyst on one of my ovaries and will have to wait until next month to see if it has gone.

The doctor didn't seem to think that it was a problem, she said that it is a 'simple cyst'.

Do you think that this was caused by the drugs?

Is this quite common?

It's really frustrating as I just want to get on with it.


Thanking you very much in advance for your advice 


Nicola


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Nicola,

Sorry to but in but I had 2 cysts recently after an IUI cycle. They were simple ones and delayed my period by 3 weeks. All gone now and no problems! I was told they were quite comon and nothing to worry about. 

Hope this helps!

Love Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

NicolaJane said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've recently had my 1st failed IUI attempt
> 
> ...


----------

